# What's Your Favorite Raw Veggies?



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

WHAT VEGGIES DO YOU LIKE RAW,AND WHICH ONES CAN YOU DO WITH OUT? ANY UNIQUE RAW VEGGIES YOU PREFER????


----------



## Haggis (Feb 15, 2006)

Your just a thread starting machine aren't you?


----------



## Foodfiend (Feb 15, 2006)

Raw veggies: Carrots, Broccoli, Celery, Scallions, Cucumbers.

Which can I do without?...Cauliflower.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 15, 2006)

i like almost all veggies raw, especially onions. you can't have certain dishes without the raw onions, like most sandwiches (tuna sammiches or cheese steaks for instance), and chicken tandoori, and cheddar cheese with mustard.
i love a good platter of crudite' and dip, with crackers, fruit, cheese and pate'.

i like almost all veggies steamed or sauteed as well.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 15, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i like almost all veggies raw, especially onions. you can't have certain dishes without the raw onions, like most sandwiches (tuna sammiches or cheese steaks for instance), and chicken tandoori, and cheddar cheese with mustard.
> i love a good platter of crudite' and dip, with crackers, fruit, cheese and pate'.
> 
> i like almost all veggies steamed or sauteed as well.


I'm with you 100% Bucky. As well I like raw carrots a lot! They are often on our super table, raw chives and broccoli are really nice too.


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 15, 2006)

I like most veggies raw. However, I do not like raw onions. I have to have them cooked.


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2006)

I love most veggies raw also. I am not crazy about cooked carrots though, but I think that is the only veggie I like raw, but not as much cooked.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 15, 2006)

I think I like them all raw... 
but... raw carrots and some times cauliflower and other raw veggies sometimes make my throat itch.  It's very weird.  

And when I was younger everytime I peeled potatoes my eyes would turn bright red and swell shut and itch like the dickens.  My hands and arms would also turn red and itch.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 15, 2006)

I really like a lot of veggies raw too... I like zuchinni and cabbage raw, which my Mom always thinks is strange, but I love it. 

In fact, I prefer raw veggies to cooked for the most part... there is something about how crunchy, crisp and fresh they are that is wonderful.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

Haggis not a machine at all I like to have fun and be creative...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 15, 2006)

Most vegetables I like it cooked or raw, the ones I definetely prefer cooked are broccoli, onions, zucchini, aubergene...and erm, I don't think artichokes are edible raw...
On the contrary, I can't imagine cooking cucumbers or any salad greens...


----------



## GB (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh Licia you must try deep fried spinach. Not very healthy, but sooooo good.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 15, 2006)

Ah!! I didn't consider spinach as a salad green, as I use it in cooking more often than in salads... never tried it fried but that sound delicious


----------



## auntdot (Feb 15, 2006)

Like most veggies raw including turnips, potatoes, carrots, parsnips, spinach, lettuce, cabbage, asparagus, you name it.

Also like to eat raw many of those fruits that are technically ftruits but are treated like veggies, such as zucchini, cucumbers, tomatoes, squash, pumpkin, and the list goes on.

Why I always get filled up in the kitchen.  Cutting up the veggies requires a bit of a taste.  And by the time dinner is cooked, well, my belly is full.


----------



## jkath (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh I love raw veggies! Well, except potatoes or like urmaniac said, artichokes.....best left cooked! But, ur, I have a recipe for cooked cukes! It's a polish one, and it calls for halving them lengthwise, scooping out the seeds and filling the little tunnel with a mixture (kind of like a stuffing) of tomatoes, bread and onions, I think. I've never made it, but have looked at it now and then.

I love raw sugar snap peas. Ahhhh! Even raw corn is so sweet and tasty. I love making veggie plates with as many colors as I can find.


----------



## daisy (Feb 15, 2006)

I love grated raw carrot, especially if there's some cheese or grated raw zucchini mixed into it. 

I often use raw zucchini instead of cucumber in a tossed salad, sliced in the same way.

A little raw beetroot grated into a salad is a nice flavour change. Of course, I'll toss in a few beetroot greens, too. Especially nice with a few mustard greens added. 

I like very finely sliced raw onion in a salad, too. And I like a little grated raw onion in mashed potatoes, or with sardines on a sandwich.

Raw cauliflower and broccoli and carrot and zucchini sticks are great with dips.

Raw cabbage of course, in coleslaw.

Raw capsicum in salads.

Raw mushrooms in salads. They're especially nice as a separate side-salad if marinated in French Dressing.

Raw spinach or silverbeet or any of the Asian greens are great in salads. Kangkong has a nice, sweet flavour. My son won't eat cooked spinach, but loves my spinach salad - just chopped spinach, finely chopped celery and onion, some cooked bacon, crumbled, and some French Dressing. Perhaps some cherry tomatoes for colour. 

A raw fennel bulb (or part thereof)  is nice grated into a salad, too.


----------



## Always Hungry (Feb 15, 2006)

I'll go with carrots, tomatoes (in a sandwich or pizza), pickles, olives and 
bell peppers. I'm sure there are more I'm not thinking of.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 15, 2006)

I love cucumbers,cauliflower,bell pepper,and of course carrots...


----------



## marmar (Feb 15, 2006)

Carrots. I don't like them cooked (unless pureed with olives).
And does garlic count as a vegetable? I think I eat enough of it for it to be...

I don't like raw tomatoes though.


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 15, 2006)

raw veggies plain..no dip, no dressing: carrots, raddish, celery, green pepper, 
add the dip or dressing : broccoli, cauliflower, mushrooms, 
gently blanched and shocked: green beans, asparagus, peas

I know I forgot something...hmmm

dah! cukes, spinach in a salad, tomatoes, all kinds of stuff!


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

Point me toward an all-you-can-eat salad bar, and I'm in heaven.

A little(?) plate I like to make up (they're not all veggies) is:

beets, cottage cheese, garbanzos, broc, raisins, cherry tomatoes, croutons, red onions and bleu cheese dressing.  (You won't tell if I put some cold macaroni salad in there, will you? LOL)  I love those sugar snap peas too.


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 15, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Point me toward an all-you-can-eat salad bar, and I'm in heaven.
> 
> A little(?) plate I like to make up (they're not all veggies) is:
> 
> beets, cottage cheese, garbanzos, broc, raisins, cherry tomatoes, croutons, red onions and bleu cheese dressing. (You won't tell if I put some cold macaroni salad in there, will you? LOL) I love those sugar snap peas too.


 
Are we twins? Seriously, I love salad bars so much and whenever I go I'm always the wierdo who loads up on the pickled beets and cottage cheese! My family thinks I'm nuts because my "salad" from the salad bar is mostly those, plus pickles and olives!


----------



## mish (Feb 15, 2006)

grumblebee said:
			
		

> Are we twins? Seriously, I love salad bars so much and whenever I go I'm always the wierdo who loads up on the pickled beets and cottage cheese! My family thinks I'm nuts because my "salad" from the salad bar is mostly those, plus pickles and olives!


 
Thanks for reminding me, grumblebee. I forgot the black olives.   Good to know there's another weirdo out there that likes this concoction.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

I would like to say thanks for participating in my raw veggie thread... hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## mish (Feb 16, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> I would like to say thanks for participating in my raw veggie thread... hope everyone has a great day!!!!


 
Don't mention it, Kimbaby.  I accept Pay Pal and American Express.    I hope you know I'm kidding with you.  Have a great day too.


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

I know it Mish and your funny so keep it up I like to laugh!!!!!!


----------

